# Coastguard Station



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

My grandmother's father is recorded as being born at the Coastguard Cottages, Coastguard Station, in Barton, Milton, Hampshire. His father was a coastguard there in the mid-1800s. 

Looking on Google Maps I can find no trace of any coastguard station or coastguard cottages in the area.

Anyone living/working in the area (not so far from Highcliffe so may be familiar to you Coastguards) who can enlighten me?


----------



## Calvin Kent (Aug 12, 2012)

*Coastguard Cottages*

The coastguard cottages are in Barton Lane, a street or two in from the front.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Calvin Kent said:


> The coastguard cottages are in Barton Lane, a street or two in from the front.


Very many thanks for that Calvin. (Applause)


----------

